# Anyone at fault when two (or three) bikes collide?



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

This is a strange thread topic, and one which I would probably make fun of someone else for starting, but I gotta ask.

I live in Aspen, and was visiting my folks down in Denver and riding a loop from C-470 (started in Centennial) down the Santa Fe Bike Path, then from REI/Confluence Park through Wash Park and back through Cherry Hills (along Holly St.) to my starting point.

When I entered Wash Park, I was following another cyclist (who looked like he knew what he was doing, and I suspect he did), when a guy (idiot) suddenly made a 90 degree turn directly into the cyclist immediately in front of my wheel, despite trying, I slammed into the cyclist in front of me - creating a three-way crash. 

Of course, nothing happened to the guy on the circa-80's schwinn mountain bike who caused the mess, and nothing to the guy I crashed into; but, my bike, which I just outfitted with Sram Red I'll add, was totally f*#%ed. I went down fairly hard over the handle bars.

This whole mess got me to thinking, is anyone liable in this situation? I mean I was in back, and ran into the whole mess...Regardless, Bike Source on Colorado Blvd. took great care of my bike, and got things in order again. I'm pissed about the scratches all over my new Red brakes/shifters, but oh well...and both of my wheels were ruined, and my rear derailleur was in my rear wheel (hanger bent), but no damage to the Look Carbon frame - thankfully.

Thoughts? Sorry, this was long-winded, I'm obviously still pissed.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

That will teach you not to tailgate.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Everybody knows Wash Park is an accident waiting to happen. It just happened to you. Try riding on a Sunday when no one respects the bike lane. Chaos......but I still ride there for the thrill.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Did you call 911 and file an accident report? I guess the point is to always be careful. Sucks about your bike! Personally, I never ride another person’s wheel unless I've ridden with them before; the same for group rides in a close group. As to Wash Park, Well, the best thing is to go slow and keep you eye on everything. It's multi-use and full of people with no common sense, pedestrians and cyclists included. I live in the neighborhood, there almost everyday and I honestly have more issues with 'Lance Armstrong" wannabies and "Bike Pathaletes" than with pedestrians. I will say that the one thing that irritates me more than anything in this area are idiots on the bike paths that ride "two abreast" and refuse to make room. Common sense is the best thing; although most people on bikes believe they own the road and all pedestrians’ think they are invincible.

Just my two cents! Be careful out there!


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

I used to live in Wash Park on Corona St. before moving up to the mountains, and agree on every account that Wash Park is a terrible place to ride unless it's raining, or very early in the morning.
I didn't file a report or call 911. The guy I was riding behind had been with me since coming up from the bike path on Speer, and we were just sort of following each other through traffic/cross streets. 
I think the main reason I did nothing when it happened was because I should have known better regarding Wash Park. I will add, I was not going over 8 miles an hour.
The guy who hit us said he made the quick 90 degree turn (into oncoming bike traffic) because he decided to throw something away. He was very apologetic and knew he made a mistake.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I had a similar experience riding along the bike path on Speer. A rather, um shall we say, portly fellow, riding a mountain bike made a 90 degree turn right in front of me to cut across the lawn. There was no way I would have anticipated that someone would be wanting to make a turn at that point in the path since most folks don't ride onto the grass. I was on my fixed gear so breaking was somewhat reduced, but I somehow avoided hitting him. His response was "sorry" so he at least understood what he had done.
I have seen some bloody accidents on the paths and have read about deaths in the same areas I have ridden. Too bad park roads or bike paths, though void of cars, are not void of idiots.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I guess you could check with Brad

http://colobikelaw.com/


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

In CO a bicycle is conisdered a vehicle.

vehicles are required to ride a safe distance behind other vehicles.
you were not doing so.

in group rides this is done with concent of all parties involved. And the risks are all known and understood.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

You're not going to like this but if you asking about blame and liability, technically speaking, you are the one at fault for your portion of the accident. You did not say which direction the 90 degree rider was going (your direction or coming at you from the opposite). However, if he did not hit you directly and you ran into the crash, you are to blame for hitting the guys in front of you.

Let's face it: if you were going 8 mph and still couldn't stop, then you were way too close and/or unable to control your bike.

Doesn't mean you're a bad person or a bad bike rider - just that you didn't use your best judgement in this situation. No one was hurt (like a little kid), no big deal.

On an aside, I ride Washington Park from time to time and ride in pretty small gears (41x21 almost exclusively) and therefore pretty much always under 20 mph (I know the speed limit is 15 mph but I don't ride there on busy days). It never fails that someone will try and sit on my wheel and I always have to say to get off my wheel. You never know who is going to barrel into you. I have had to brake suddenly for off-leash dogs running out in front of me and if there was someone on my wheel who was not 100% good with bike handling, I would have an instant moron enema. Similarly, I see plenty of people in their big chainrings going way too fast for park conditions and often they are in a group. I always think this is a disaster waiting to happen. If you want to ride fast in a group, there are plenty of group rides. Or better yet, get a license and race.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Everyone,
These answers are the one's I expected. I honestly was not paying as much attention as I probably should have, and seriously was going very slow. 
I do actually race quite often - but I will admit, I have raced mountain bikes my entire life, and this season is the first racing on the road, but am as good handling the bike as anyone.

But lesson learned, stay away from Wash Park. Funny, since this is the first time I remember not entering the park with my head on a swivel, and look what happened...


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

It happens to all of us. No big thing,


----------

